# Tilling a plot



## godspeedsuckah (May 19, 2008)

Hey everyone. I am limited on where I can put out my seedlings in a few more weeks. There is a nearby orchard which I oversee and very few if any people actually go in it. When they do it is usually after harvest during deer season. There are a few nice spots in the orchard where I could till up a couple little plots; 4 or 5 per plot. What do you guys think? Would you try it?


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 19, 2008)

Yes!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (May 19, 2008)

I would only make them about 5' x 5' and I can bring in some nice river bottom soil to mix in with some premier. I am a little nervous about this because I only grow inside. Any advice and tips would be very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 19, 2008)

space a plant here a plant there- or in threes. dont put all in one spot and put as far away from where ppl might be in the area in relation to where you can grow. use some cow manure and mushroom compost- powdered dolomite lime and lotsa perlite. dont get cheep with tilling the ground, the deeper and better the arreation/drianage the bigger the plants.


goodluck!


----------



## snuggles (May 19, 2008)

Where is this orchard? 

Have you ever grown anything outside? Tomatos? If so pretend like it's a veggie plant. Make sure it is safe from animals, make sure you feed it well, organic compost in the hole makes it easier IMO if  you don't want to actually take the time to feed and water it...gets a little nerve racking IMO. Water it as much as you can, be safe once again. Pests, you're gonna have to fight them constantly. You'll be OK I know you can grow. Outside can be a bit easier if you prepare ahead of time and make yourself scarce. So this is why I would personally recommend feeding the soil rather than the plant and make sure it's animal proof...everything else is out of your control EXCEPT for your safety, this always comes firts outside...it is also what made me an indoor grower, it's hard on the nerves

Also stuff you already know I'm sure, make sure it's tilled nicely but don't go too deep unless you want to dig up weed seeds...the bad kind, and make sure it's got good drainage and gets good airflow and sunlight. I disagree with ToA here but that's cause I hate weeds. it also depends a lot on how well the orchard has been taken care of, but when you till you awaken dormant weeds. MJ usually kills weeds, one of it's benefits and hemp's too but be careful on digging too deep IMO. It might not affect Cannabis so much but smaller crops can get overgrown. If you don't believe me go till a new area of your yard and try to grow some flowers if you tilled more than a inch and you will have just as many weeds overgrowing them in seconds. Just be careful godspeed, we don't want you in trouble so make super sure it's OK...super sure is my new favorite word for the day BTW.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (May 19, 2008)

I will take a ride up there tonight and pick a couple spots. Thanks TOA, it is very hard around here to find a good spot. It is country here, however no matter where I plant them, there is a chance someone will walk by them, ride by them, fish by them, hunt by them, fly by them...........................this is why I grow inside lol.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (May 19, 2008)

snuggles said:
			
		

> Where is this orchard?
> 
> Have you ever grown anything outside? Tomatos? If so pretend like it's a veggie plant. Make sure it is safe from animals, make sure you feed it well (organic compost in the hole amkes it easier IMO if  you don't want to actually take the time to feed and water it...gets a little nerve racking IMO. Water it as much as you can, be safe once again. Pests, you're gonna have to fight them constantly. You'll be OK I know you can grow. Outside can be a bit easier if you prepare ahead of time and make yourself scarce. So this is why I would personally recommend feeding the soil rather than the plant and make sure it's animal proof...everything else is out of your control EXCEPT for your safety, this always comes firts outside...it is also what made me an indoor grower, it's hard on the nerves



Hey snuggles, how have you been? It really is a good spot but no matter where I go I can not find one spot which i feel committed too. There is always something or some chance. Oh well, cowboy up, if I get in trouble I wont have to go back to work the next day lol.


----------



## snuggles (May 19, 2008)

Been good and you? Yeah just be careful, sounds like you know already though. It's fun as hell though and might make you a bit depressed when you have to stay indoors LOL. Yield can be great if everything works out. What strain? And make sure it's OK for your area, meaning it will finish up.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (May 20, 2008)

I am planting Satori, Northern Lights and a bag seed that was pretty good. That Satori is very nice.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (May 20, 2008)

See, I don't know if I want to space them out a few here and there or if I want to just gamble and till up a small patch or two. I will take a ride tonight and make up my mind. I have 3 more weeks before I even put them out.


----------



## smokybear (May 20, 2008)

I would spread them out as much as possible. Keep them short. You can supercrop, top, and lst outdoor plants just as you do with the ladies indoors. I keep my outdoor ladies around 3 ft tall. They are wider than they are tall. Just my thoughts. Just make sure to be safe. Take care and be safe.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (May 20, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> I would spread them out as much as possible. Keep them short. You can supercrop, top, and lst outdoor plants just as you do with the ladies indoors. I keep my outdoor ladies around 3 ft tall. They are wider than they are tall. Just my thoughts. Just make sure to be safe. Take care and be safe.



Thats what I will end up doing. I will get my holes dug this weekend and in a few weeks put them out. I am trying to wait until they are about 6 weeks old before I move them out. I would like to weed out some of the males before they find their new home.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (May 23, 2008)

News update. I think I am going to remain an indoor grower for the time being. I just found out that the orchard behind my place will be the new and exciting site for.............natural gas wells. Isn't that a kick right in the pants? I asked my buddy why on earth he would want to put gas wells up there and he said "it's alot of money." I just don't understand. It is a prime little piece for hunting, hiking, growing herb, watching birds...anything really, and in the name of the almighty $ he will ruin it with gas wells. LOL. I really don't understand the logic.


----------



## GrowRebel (May 23, 2008)

Oh wow ... sorry to hear that ... I wish everyone that grows inside could experience the joy of growing outside ... perhaps you can find a new place for one plant?  It would be worth it ... there is nothing better than growing under the Sun.:hubba:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (May 23, 2008)

I will try. I could use the cornfields in front of my place but I know the neighbors are rippers. We will see, I really would like to.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jun 5, 2008)

Well the executive decision has been made. There are 4 Northern Lights outside, 4 Satori's inside and 2 bagseed's inside as well. The ones outside will be topped and tied down if they have to be. I planted them close to home so I can keep an eye on things. Good luck growing everyone.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey godspeed, hows it going? IMO if you have any bean feilds around you then try some LST and topping it works wonders...I have grown in bean feilds a few times using this method IMO stay out of corn feilds they take away to much light from a plant unless you pull rows from the feild and then thats a sure sighn tale that somethings fishy if anyone happens to walk up on them..But in a bean feild if you keep them short it is very hard for someone to spot them they blend in perfect...just a thought good luck and take care... PS the first LST i ever seen in a bean feild was around 17 feet long running between the rows the guy had to use Y sticks about every 2 foot to prop the plant on and the only thing that stuck above the beans  were the colas popping up he ended up with just a little over 4lbs dried and cured was awesome crop....


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks Sir_Tokie that is a real good idea. I haven't seen too many farmers planting beans this year but I will keep my eyes open for it. It's tough here, like alot of places, to find a good home for your girls. I am going to be doing some topping and alot of LST. IT will be my first time using the LST method but I am hoping for some great results. Happy Growin!!!


----------



## Grannie420 (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks for the tip. I have just the spot in my garden .....I can't wait. I have plans to mix a few plants with my raspberrys and tomatoes plants. Has anybody out there ever done that ?


----------



## thief (Jun 7, 2008)

i think outdoor grown weed smokes better.prolly because it didnt hit my electric bill lol. an maybe the excitement of breaking the rules in the open has something to do with it too.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jun 9, 2008)

Executive decision # 2. The outdoor girls are getting transplanted tonight and taken do a much better spot with full sunlight all day. I won't be able to check on them but only once a week if that. They have all been topped and have hardened up real well.


----------



## Hick (Jun 9, 2008)

good luck!.. and the adventure begins


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jun 9, 2008)

LMAO, no doubt Hick!!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jun 23, 2008)

Just an update to everything going on. 4 out of 4 Satori's are females, 2 of the 4 NL are female (third one is still up in the air) and 1 of the 2 bagseed is female.  I will post some pics in the next few days. Happy Growin!!


----------

